# Dubai VAE - Berechtigung, Gerät, Stellen?



## Fitze-DD (27. September 2013)

Guten Tag Sportfreunde  

Ich werde November bis Februar in Dubai arbeiten und würde in meiner Freizeit gern ein wenig angeln gehen. 

Nun habe ich nirgendwo etwas zu Angelkarten gefunden. Muss man sich eine Berechtigung kaufen oder braucht man so etwas gar nicht? 

Ich denke mal ich werde zum Feierabend an den Strand gehen und weniger BigGame fischen. Mit welchen Fischen ist zu rechnen und welches Gerät sollte man planen?

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren ob man die Angel mitnehmen oder dort lieber eine kaufen sollte. (Eine Reiserute habe ich nicht, daher die Frage) 

Das wäre es fürs erste  ich danke allen im voraus für Ihre Antworten! 

Felix


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dubai VAE - Berechtigung, Gerät, Stellen?*

In Dubai brauchst du ne Lizenz, ohne wird's teuer. Das witzige: die Lizenz gibt's kostenlos und kann online bestellt werden:
http://dubaifishingclub.com/page/how-to-get-fishing-license-in-dubai

da gibt's auch Infos zu den möglichen Fängen usw.


----------



## fischer-flo (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dubai VAE - Berechtigung, Gerät, Stellen?*

Hier schau dir erst mal den an zur einstimmung 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOxFwyl9aFA

Entschuldigung wegen off topic

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg in jeglicher Hinsicht!


----------

